# L’effetto domino. Oltre il Mondo arabo



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*L’effetto domino. Oltre il Mondo arabo*

*L’effetto domino. Oltre il Mondo arabo*

*Dopo l'Egitto e la Tunisia anche altri regimi tremano. Quello libico e quello iraniano saranno destinati a crollare?*



Un mese dopo la fine della dittatura tunisina di Ben Ali e solo pochi giorni dopo la caduta del regime di Hosni Mubarak in Egitto, vari movimenti di protesta rischiano di mettere in crisi i regimi autoritari del mondo arabo. La notte tra mercoledì e giovedì scorsi ha visto morire decine di manifestanti di tutta la regione che reclamano riforme democratiche. Anche l’Iraq e l’Iran entrano nella lista senza fine dei paesi che si stanno sollevando.

*Libia.* Dopo la caduta dei suoi omologhi, Ben Ali e Hosni Mubarak, Muammar Gheddafi, 68 anni di cui 40 al potere, è oramai il più vecchio leader arabo ancora al comando. Il regime libico si nasconde dietro una facciata democratica ma in realtà possiede tutte le caratteristiche di un regime dittatoriale: la tortura come mezzo di repressione, l’assenza di libertà d’espressione e l’appropriazione da parte di Gheddafi di tutta la ricchezza ottenuta con la vendita del petrolio. Sebbene la situazione economica del Paese sia migliore rispetto a quella di Egitto e Tunisia, non c’è una soddisfacente ridistribuzione delle ricchezze all’interno del Paese e l’assenza di fiducia nel regime non stimola gli investimenti. Tuttavia, il regime libico dispone di diversi fattori a suo favore che gli permetterebbero di placare presto le proteste. Il primo è la debolezza numerica della popolazione, assolutamente non paragonabile a quella egiziana. La seconda è la sua potenza finanziaria capace di fornirgli le risorse necessarie per “comprare” il consenso sociale e che ha permesso al governo di attuare una serie di misure per ridurre i prezzi dei prodotti di prima necessità.

*Bahrein.* I movimenti di protesta stanno guadagnando terreno anche nel Bahrein. I manifestanti, per la maggior parte sciiti, chiedono riforme politiche e sociali in un regno guidato da una famiglia sunnita. Il loro principale obiettivo sono le dimissioni del primo ministro Khalifa ben Salman al Khalifa, che governa dal 1971, anno in cui il Bahrein è diventato indipendente. Zio del Re Hamad ibn Issa al Khalifa, è considerato il simbolo della ricchezza della famiglia regnante. Gli Stati Uniti hanno garantito il loro appoggio al regime considerando il Bahrein un amico e soprattutto un importante alleato.

*Yemen.* Lo Yemen sta conoscendo un’ondata di violenza dall’inizio della settimana. Uno dei paesi più poveri del Medio Oriente e rifugio dei militanti di Al Qaeda, è interessata da una rivolta sociale del nord e problemi secessionistici al sud. La tensione è alta ed il Presidente, Ali Abdallah Saleh (primo ed unico presidente da quando le Yemen è nato, già capo di Stato dello Yemen del Nord dal 1978) ha annunciato che non si ricandiderà nel 2013.

*Iraq. *I movimenti di protesta in Iraq sono relativamente più discreti. Questa settimana, due persone sono state uccise e 47 ferite nel Kurdistan iracheno durante una protesta davanti alla sede del Partito democratico del Kurdistan (PDK), guidato dal Presidente curdo-iracheno Massoud Barzani.

*L’Iran e la rivolta araba.* La rivolta araba si sta allargando a macchia d’olio. Anche l’Iran, che non fa parte del mondo arabo, sta iniziando ad essere scosso da dei movimenti di protesta, ad un anno e mezzo dagli scontri di piazza guidati dall’opposizione. Il regime iraniano fin adesso osservava da lontano, credendo che queste manifestazioni rappresentassero il primo passo per un Medio Oriente senza Stati Uniti ed Israele. I festeggiamenti sono durati poco perché l’Iran stesso è diventato obiettivo di contestazioni che si ispirano a quelle tunisine ed egiziane. I leader sono preoccupati avendo capito che un’opposizione ben organizzata può effettivamente rovesciare il regime. L’entrata in gioco dell’Iran potrebbe determinare una radicalizzazione di una situazione già esplosiva.


http://www.dirittodicritica.com/201...n=Feed:+Dirittodicritica+(Diritto+di+critica)



Il mondo sta cambiando?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Succedono anche altre cose. Tentativi di ribellione in Gibuti. Mai sentito? E mi pare. Un paese dove tutti hanno vitto assicurato, dove si sta bene, dove sono più contenti, perché mai avrebbero bisogno di ribellarsi, e a cosa?

E' un disegno più grande. E' cominciato con l'Afghanistan, poi l'Iraq. Poi le torri gemelle. Poi con l'Iran. Poi con l'Italia. Poi con l'Egitto, poi con la Libia.

Tentativi con o senza successo per sconvolgere la pace, rovesciare i ruoli, provare la lealtà e stabilità politica e morale.

Tentativi da un solo mandante. Sempre lo stesso. Possibile che possa continuare con questa farsa per sconvolgere noi e approfittarne solo lui? Certo, non ha risparmiato di autogol. Ma a "fine di bene".


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Succedono anche altre cose. Tentativi di ribellione in Gibuti. Mai sentito? E mi pare. Un paese dove tutti hanno vitto assicurato, dove si sta bene, dove sono più contenti, perché mai avrebbero bisogno di ribellarsi, e a cosa?
> 
> E' un disegno più grande. E' cominciato con l'Afghanistan, poi l'Iraq. Poi le torri gemelle. Poi con l'Iran. Poi con l'Italia. Poi con l'Egitto, poi con la Libia.
> 
> ...


speriamo che stavolta non sia Persa :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Succedono anche altre cose. Tentativi di ribellione in Gibuti. Mai sentito? E mi pare. Un paese dove tutti hanno vitto assicurato, dove si sta bene, dove sono più contenti, perché mai avrebbero bisogno di ribellarsi, e a cosa?
> 
> E' un disegno più grande. E' cominciato con l'Afghanistan, poi l'Iraq. Poi le torri gemelle. Poi con l'Iran. Poi con l'Italia. Poi con l'Egitto, poi con la Libia.
> 
> ...


Per me non sono/saranno in grado di gestire tutto il casino che hanno innescato....

come al solito...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me non sono/saranno in grado di gestire tutto il casino che hanno innescato....
> 
> come al solito...


 Infatti, useranno gli Italiani come spazzini ... come sempre


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mi fa paura scoprire che in certi stati dove c'è un relativo benessere ci siano queste proteste...mi fa pensare molto che in effetti ci sia un regista unico in tutto questo e  che sia tutto fatto per il suo piacere. Diciamo, dove porteranno queste cose? Pensiamoci in maniera razionale a dove possono portare e chiediamoci chi ci guadagna??? Tra un poco andremo in guerra, ormai si tratta di poco, solo pochi anni, ma una guerra come quelle del ventesimo secolo non si potranno evitare, peccato.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi fa paura scoprire che in certi stati dove c'è un relativo benessere ci siano queste proteste...mi fa pensare molto che in effetti ci sia un regista unico in tutto questo e che sia tutto fatto per il suo piacere. Diciamo, dove porteranno queste cose? Pensiamoci in maniera razionale a dove possono portare e chiediamoci chi ci guadagna??? Tra un poco andremo in guerra, ormai si tratta di poco, solo pochi anni, ma una guerra come quelle del ventesimo secolo non si potranno evitare, peccato.


 Gli Americani come sempre avevano visto giusto bomardando la casa di Gheddafi....peccato non l'avessero preso.
Si andremo in guerra perche'la Nato non puo stare a guardare,o l'Onu,un casino simile, 'io preferisco mille volte un governo con Vendola,o Berlusconi al comando,piuttosto che con i..Fratelli Islamici...
e stavolta Sterminator sara'd'accordo


----------

